# Crown race for 1" Dura Ace headset



## Foghat (5 Jul 2012)

The crown race of my 1" 1998 Dura Ace headset has developed a crack, so I'm looking for a replacement - anyone got one lurking in their parts drawer?

Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

Eek. $$$$$ I have a full brand new headset, but I'm holding onto it as a spare. This is the 7410 with the cartridge ? Do you just need the fork crown race - i.e. the small disc that slips on the crown ?

I may have an old Ultegra one from a cartridge headset - I will check later - it should be the same part (although not as well finished as DA).


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

Black one is the Ultegra spare I have. Silver one is a 7410 DA 

If it's right PM me


----------

